# DD: McDonald's 2 blocks away, but order delivery. Young person (early 20s looking) with no physical ailments.



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Guy orders DD delivery for McDonald's order into a big maze apartment complex and acts really confused when I ask for directions to his building, and puts up extreme hesitation when asked to meet at a "landmark" location like leasing office, swimming pool, playground, etc.

I tell him I'm giving up and returning food to McDonald's, and he finally gives in and says wait wait wait don't go, I'll meet you at leasing office.

Of course this is a non-pretip order, base pay + $3.50 peak bonus. Kinda already knew, since the base pay around here during this time seems to be $3 if pretip or bonus brings total to $5 minimum. I knew this would be a no tip order ahead of time because the total on the offer screen was $6.50, which means $3 base rate + $3.50 peak bonus . Was counting on it being quick and easy


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Just take the money and run.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Can’t count on anything with DD


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Turn down those $4 orders from McDonalds.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

It was $6.50 and total distance was less than 1 mile


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Turn down those $4 orders from McDonalds.


I actually accept $4 dollar McDonald's orders as long as it's 2 miles or less. That's basically $4 bucks for 15 minutes of work. They're the only ones I accept for that price. Plus I have their app, so those $4 dollars I earned, I can just turn around spend them while I'm there.

After that it's $5 for 3 miles or below and $6 for anything over 3. But some restaurants are slow, so I'll only do some for no less than $6, even if it's like a mile. Then it's a buck a mile from there on.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

A buck a mile is great, if it is sustained.

However, if the overhead for that single mile is the same as the overhead of a, say, ten mile trip, it doesn't really work out, does it?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I actually accept $4 dollar McDonald's orders as long as it's 2 miles or less. That's basically $4 bucks for 15 minutes of work. They're the only ones I accept for that price. Plus I have their app, so those $4 dollars I earned, I can just turn around spend them while I'm there.
> 
> After that it's $5 for 3 miles or below and $6 for anything over 3. But some restaurants are slow, so I'll only do some for no less than $6, even if it's like a mile. Then it's a buck a mile from there on.


Wait, wut?

So you're not counting the drive TO the McD's and back? You are losing a ton of money. Then you turn around and spend the money at the McD's? Buh Bye profit!

Please continue to post about your amazing financial decisions, they amuse me.

BTW my min is $8 to even look at the map to see how far it is.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> So you're not counting the drive TO the McD's and back?


I don't understand this question. Mileage needs to be 2 miles from where I'm at in total.

So, if I'm at home...that means from my home to the restaurant to the cx needs to be 2 miles.



NOXDriver said:


> Then you turn around and spend the money at the McD's?


I generally buy a $1ice coffee.



NOXDriver said:


> Please continue to post about your amazing financial decisions, they amuse me.


Cool, glad I could do that &#128526;

@NOXDriver You're welcomed to enlighten us on how you work. Maybe we can learn a thing or two about finances.

Sometimes, I won't even accept $8 dollar orders if they're in the middle of nowhere even if it is 8 miles. I declined a bunch of them today actually, until they finally gave me 1 for .9 miles. I think $8 for .9 miles is a great return.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I don't understand this question. Mileage needs to be 2 miles from where I'm at in total.
> 
> So, if I'm at home...that means from my home to the restaurant to the cx needs to be 2 miles.
> 
> ...


I understand your thinking. Personally I don't agree with it. I think TBH it's an insult to deliver an order to someone for $4, when at least $2 of that is DD allowance. That means the person tipped you $2 at the most. Of course I spent many many years in the food service industry so my view on tipping is vastly different then most. Also in my market the chance of you declining the order and getting a better ping within 20 seconds is VERY high. Which is why personally I decline anything under $6 and ONLY will take orders that low if they give me a 15 minute turnaround from acceptance to dropoff. Now that the Covid has hit my threshold has increased to $8. Why? More restaurants have signed up, which negates the increase in drivers. Who are all new and take EVERY ping because they either don't know any better, or are immigrant Mexicans that can't even read their app. Trust me I am LOVING the increase in stupid ants in that regard because it means better cherry picking for me.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Kinda beside the point here but you can't tell if someone has physical ailments or not just by looking at them, or whether or not they can walk a short distance.

I've had several deliveries to gated places within less than a mile of the restaurant, where the customer did not have a gate code set up yet. I don't know how they imagine they are going to have their food delivered without letting me in the gate. They end up driving to the gate to meet me.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> Kinda beside the point here but you can't tell if someone has physical ailments or not just by looking at them, or whether or not they can walk a short distance.
> 
> I've had several deliveries to gated places within less than a mile of the restaurant, where the customer did not have a gate code set up yet. I don't know how they imagine they are going to have their food delivered without letting me in the gate. They end up driving to the gate to meet me.


And my reply to that would be, ironically enough, there is a manager at the McDonald's up the street for me, my guess is no older than 30, very tall and probably goes at least 400 pounds, parks his car in one of the two handicap spots every day, yes he has a handicap sticker, that's not the point. The point of the matter is this fat turd that manages a McDonald's for a living, general manager at that, can't walk his fat lard butt an extra hundred feet from a regular parking spot?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> And my reply to that would be, ironically enough, there is a manager at the McDonald's up the street for me, my guess is no older than 30, very tall and probably goes at least 400 pounds, parks his car in one of the two handicap spots every day, yes he has a handicap sticker, that's not the point. The point of the matter is this fat turd that manages a McDonald's for a living, general manager at that, can't walk his fat lard butt an extra hundred feet from a regular parking spot?


He might not have a physical handicap...


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> He might not have a physical handicap...


My point is, there are TWO spaces, and you as a GM takes one of them? That's not selfishness, that's arrogance. Believe me when I was in positions of "power" or "authority" I broke more then a few rules, but NEVER to the extreme that would compromise customers coming into my restaurant.

Oh and yeah FWIW, I don't like the guy anyways, for reasons that are based on his management ability.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> My point is, there are TWO spaces, and you as a GM takes one of them? That's not selfishness, that's arrogance. Believe me when I was in positions of "power" or "authority" I broke more then a few rules, but NEVER to the extreme that would compromise customers coming into my restaurant.
> 
> Oh and yeah FWIW, I don't like the guy anyways, for reasons that are based on his management ability.


Oh I agree, I'm just saying, he may have a mental disorder. I've seen some people like this who end up in "management" positions through vocational rehab. They tend to have major personality issues.


----------

